# regarding my visa satus to UAE... i am totally confused can someone help me...



## newtogulf (May 5, 2011)

i got selected in Qatar based construction company and i remember almost 40 people got placed in various field... but the company have there construction sites in UAE and Qatar also. and i got placed on 09-04-2011. On 12-04-2011 The company informed me that they have separated 20 each in Qatar and UAE and I am the one also in UAE sites. and they also told me that for qatar they can take employees in visit visa and once they reach they reached there it will be changed work permit i guess... but for UAE that process isn't applicable and they will get me a employment visa and they said it already in process when I enquire in April. Now when I asked them last week they again said due to some delays the employees who r all to work in UAE sites, we have applied visa on may first week and the reason for the delay of application is the ministry of labor has to visit the site and they give approval to apply for visa and that took almost 3 weeks to complete their verification. Now everything is clear and u will receive it soon in 20 days and they also say the Qatar site employee have got their visit visa and they are about to start within a weeks time.

My questions are:
1) which is best to accept like first going in visit visa and then change to employment visa or directly get the employment visa and go?

2) why did the company took a month to apply for visa? Is it true that really the Ministry of labor will to this kind of verifications??

3)is it any problem with the company only because of that the MOL has verified it???

4) How long does it take to get the visa and is there anyways to check my application??? one more thing is i really don't know in which emirates they have there site also??

5)i have already got my degree certificates attested from Saudi embassy in January and is it require to get attested for UAE also???

Thanks & regards


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

hmhm... your questions are a bit confusing and answers appear to be out of my league... I'm quite sure there are others here who can answer your queries one by one or altogether... best luck... TT


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

newtogulf said:


> i got selected in Qatar based construction company and i remember almost 40 people got placed in various field... but the company have there construction sites in UAE and Qatar also. and i got placed on 09-04-2011. On 12-04-2011 The company informed me that they have separated 20 each in Qatar and UAE and I am the one also in UAE sites. and they also told me that for qatar they can take employees in visit visa and once they reach they reached there it will be changed work permit i guess... but for UAE that process isn't applicable and they will get me a employment visa and they said it already in process when I enquire in April. Now when I asked them last week they again said due to some delays the employees who r all to work in UAE sites, we have applied visa on may first week and the reason for the delay of application is the ministry of labor has to visit the site and they give approval to apply for visa and that took almost 3 weeks to complete their verification. Now everything is clear and u will receive it soon in 20 days and they also say the Qatar site employee have got their visit visa and they are about to start within a weeks time.
> 
> My questions are:
> 1) which is best to accept like first going in visit visa and then change to employment visa or directly get the employment visa and go? - I would advise you to take the visit visa and start your job in Qatar. If you are made to wait longer, you might end up with no job. At least with the visit visa, you have already started working for the employer and you know that they really are working on your employment visa.
> ...



My answers are in blue and this is my personal opinion only. It is ultimately your decision what you wish to do.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The PRO can check the status of a visa application on-line both in UAE and Qatar.

You would need your certificates attested again for the UAE


----------



## newtogulf (May 5, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> My answers are in blue and this is my personal opinion only. It is ultimately your decision what you wish to do.


hi thanks pamela and ogri... how long does it normally take as an average time to get employment visa... is there any possibilities to make the PRO's work fast???


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

newtogulf said:


> hi thanks pamela and ogri... how long does it normally take as an average time to get employment visa... is there any possibilities to make the PRO's work fast???


A visa can take as little as a few days to as much as a few weeks. It really depends on the efficiency of the PRO.

You can merely follow up and ask for regular updates. Beyond that, you unfortunately have to bear with them.


----------

